# Workflow?



## Carson (Nov 23, 2019)

When everyone talks about “work flow” of a library, what exactly is meant?

I’m not a composer but an MD. This forum is indispensable.


----------



## river angler (Nov 23, 2019)

A pro composer is commissioned to write music in a specified style often with a small window of time to complete the job.
Hence the "workflow" of a library is the ease and speed at which the composer is able to compile his or her composition using the tools within that library to play in, manipulate and mix the finished result into presentable form to the client within the deadline.

A library with excellent instrument samples but with a poorly designed interface = bad workflow
A library with poorly recorded samples and too many convoluted tools to tame them into coherency also = bad workflow!
A library with superbly sampled instruments and an uncluttered user interface = good workflow!

No library is perfect and any given library takes time to understand it's idiosyncrasies. 
However, generally, the ones which have the best workflow are the ones that take the least amount of time to get to know with an inspiring sound to work with.


----------



## Carson (Nov 23, 2019)

Makes perfect sense. Thanks RA!


----------



## river angler (Nov 23, 2019)

Carson said:


> Makes perfect sense. Thanks RA!


You're welcome!


----------

